# PLEASE HELP! Red coloured diarrhea, is this blood? What to do? (Poop img.)



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Get him to vet*

Get him to the vet immediately!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

because his poop is soft. i would take him to the vet


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grapes can be very bad for a dog. Take him in right away.
That looks like blood!! Tell vet about the grapes and blood!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Grape and raisin toxicity in dogs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grape_and_raisin_toxicity_in_dogs


The phenomenon was first identified by the Animal Poison Control Center ... Strangely many dogs can ingest large amounts of grapes with impunity so it is not ...


snopes.com: Raisins and Grapes Harmful to Dogs

Google


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

yep thats blood.... I would call the vet ... I doubt it is the grapes but that pup has a really irritated colon which is the blood... they are probably going to want to run blood work to make sure that is all set and have you fast for a day or so then bland diet....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-that is fresh blood, which is quite possibly coming from the intestines, or a fissure (although it looks like a lot of blood for a fissure).

I would call the vet and see what their advice is.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, blood. Get to the vet! Keep us posted! Good luck!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, it is blood in my opinion. Because it is bright red I would guess it is a lower GI tract problem/colon problem. Lots of possible causes (see here : Dog Diarrhea Treatments, Causes, and More and here : Simple Diarrhea in Dogs - Clivir - How to Lessons, Tips & Tutorials ). 

If it were "just" diarrhea, I would take a fast and see approach but with blood I think it is vet time.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like blood... vet trip! and let us know how he is


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Worried*

Losing blood can be very dangerous for your dog. Have you called the vet to tell them what has happened?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Call your vet.

I had a dog once do this. I called the emergency vet in the middle of the night to see if I needed to bring him in. After a few questions that I answered, we had determined it was from him getting into and eating about half a bag of cat food. I guess the high protein upsets the intestines. I put him on a bland diet and he was fine, but it was the scariest thing to see.

I am thinking that he might have even asked me if the dog had eaten any cat food, which he had.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd call the vet - that is definitely blood. If they're anything like my vet, they'll want a stool sample, as well. (So much fun!). 

And yes, if there is even the smallest chance that grapes were consumed - you have to call the vet. We went through that with my parents dog and they had to get him on meds. 

Good luck!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in to see if there is any update yet. Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

If he was acting lethargic and the stool smelled I'd be really worried about Parvo. Hopefully he has had his vaccines. It is likely an irritated colon or maybe intestinal worms can cause bleeding but that is a lot of blood for that. Give us an update when he gets to a vet! Good luck!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Checking in for an update - I hope he is okay!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

How is Cas ?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for your kind wishes. We took him in to the vet that afternoon. Something is causing irritation in his colon which is causing it to bleed, but we don't know what it is yet. We've been keeping him hydrated and feeding him small amounts of plain, boiled rice and chicken every 6 hours or so. The vet also gave us some antibiotics - Metronidazole - to give him twice a day. I'm still waiting for him to poop so I can get a stool sample, but it's taking a while, I guess because of the reduction of food. At least this means the diarrhea/bleeding stopped?

I'm going to be taking him back to the vet tomorrow, hopefully I'll be able to get a stool sample by then. And then we'll be able to know if its just something he ate or if its bacteria or whatever.

Cas is doing fine currently. He's just a bit hungry right now, as evident with his big puppy eyes whenever we're at the dinner table .

EDIT: Yes he's had all his vaccinations (including parvo) and the vet said it's probably not grapes, since grapes mainly affect the kidneys.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good to hear Cas is home and hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cas*

LET us know what the vet says tomorrow. I worry about the bleeding.
Did the vet test his blood to make sure he isn't anemic from the bleeding.
Did he do xrays of his stomach?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear your boy is back home, hope the Vet is able to determine what is wrong and he continues to improve.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am glad you took him in. The rice/chicken thing is a great gut soother but does indeed slow poop production. If you cannot get a "natural" sample by tomorrow, the vet should be able to using a rod.

Hoping Cas keeps feeling better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cas*

Be sure to read Thalie's post!!

Praying Cas gets better and they can get a sample.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm wondering if dogs can get hemorroids? Cuz the poop itself looks okay doesn't it? Was the blood mixed in with the poop, or over on the side by itself?


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wondering how things went at the vets. Hope Cas is feeling better!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Does not look good!! VET NOW! In the future NO MORE RAW HIDE CHEWS!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

newport said:


> Does not look good!! VET NOW! In the future NO MORE RAW HIDE CHEWS!


She said she already took him to the vet over a week ago.


----------

